# red cherry shrimp



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

could anyone help me with some info on these guys. how fast they breed, how many per brood. stuff like that. a website deticated to them would be helpful too. thx


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.petshrimp.com/


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

How fast do they breed? Given the right conditions, prolific may be an understatement. I am not sure how many per brood. I started with 10 last October in a planted 15 gallon tank. I now have over 400! I sold 100 last week and it did not even make a dent in the population.

When I could accurately count them, I had at least 15-20 gravid females at any given time.

I also have tiger shrimp breeding in the same tank.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

If you can give them a tank to breed in, you'll be overrun soon enough.


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

One other note:

Don't feed shrimp New Life Spectrum food. It contains copper sulfate.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Good to know! Can fish in the same tank be fed NLS, or will the presence of it kill them?


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Full disclosure: I was feeding a bit of NLS pellets along with veggie disks and pellets for the last few months. ( I had corys and otos with the shrimp). It did not seem to affect the shrimp population.

I just noticed two weeks ago the copper content in NLS. That is when I stopped feeding it to the shrimp.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I have fed NLS to my shrimps, and they love it.

copper may well be toxic to them (as it is to humans in high enough doses) however they also require a trace amount to live.

NLS forums

It is something I've seen a lot of people mention as a risk, but no-one claim to have lost shrimp to it


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i currently breed blue crayfish and if these breed as much as they say, and at 1$ per...    i might have a new interest


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> It is something I've seen a lot of people mention as a risk, but no-one claim to have lost shrimp to it


I have decided to not feed it to them anymore, but I obviously have not lost too many when I was feeding it


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Will these shrimp make a nice jack dempsey snack??


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

the blue tigers on here might prove interesting

http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/vi ... &sk=t&sd=a


----------

